# Проблемы со спиной. Помогите с диагнозом!



## djsasha (31 Май 2016)

Доброго здоровья всем!!!  Давно уже на форуме, вот решил написать про свою проблему.
Моя история такова: проблемы со спиной давно, почти со школьных лет. До 30 лет почти ничего не делал с ней- так гимнастика, была блокада под лопатку, электрофорез, иглы. Помогло на время.
Но это не главное. Суть в чем: 2 года назад я сильно перетрудился на огороде, после него начались ужасные прострелы в мошонку. До этого их не было вообще. было два раза, потом прошло на 4  месяца.
После 4 месяцев снова тоже самое- при том, что уже с большей силой. думал, все, приплыл. Ныла поясница, не мог спать, крутился-вертелся, но с трудом снял воспаление.
Какие были действие: таблетки: ибутард 300, диклофенак, мазь нимид-гель, фаниган, тизалуд( мидолкалм), гимнастика и тд. Уколы: мелбек, бетаспан, дипроспан, ревмоксикам, мильгамма, нейромакс и тд.  Сняло немного боль в пояснице, но прострелы остались. Они бывают как в движении, так и  ы состоянии покоя, когда лежу на боку левом например. И еще: уже 6 мес. как есть боли в правой ноге, на уровне тазового сустава. Симптоматика такова: боль нервная, отдает по всей ноге вплоть до кончиков пальцев, очень больно, когда отдает в мошонку.  При проверке на седалищный нерв ничего не обнаруживается: при поднятии нет боли, поясницу не тянет, это подтвердил невролог- он уже все, что мог делал- крутил, вертел, боли как таковой нет при движении. Но она постоянная- болит в области верхнего участка ягодицы, там где ямка, стреляет иногда в ягодицу, но чаще всего в мошонку. Стреляет по задней стороне мошонки, это еще проявляется при сидении- сяду, прижму верхний участок мошонки- прострел, как будто нерв защемляю. Но эти прострелы есть и без физического воздействия. Еще заметил- при нажатии на копчик, когда лежу на спине, прижимаю копчик- сразу прострел в мошонку.
При быстрой ходьбе тоже прострелы в ногу и мошонку.
Что я уже только не колол, правда блокады не делал этом месте. Ходил еще в частную клинику , особо не помогло.
Сейчас наблюдаюсь у врача-невролога. Он выписал укол дипроспана, после него начали приступы пульсирующие на уровне поясницы, но они постепенно проходят. Но сама симптоматика прострелов  не проходит.

Сделал уже все снимки, правда копчика не делал. Ниже прилагаю.  Врач-невролог заподозрил, что у меня  почки- послал к урологу, сегодня сдал анализ мочи, посмотрим. Но чувствую, он не знает, что со мной, он водит меня по кругу.  Может у кого-то есть такие симптомы??? ПОМОГИТЕ, ПЛИЗЗЗ111  Знаю, тут есть толковые врачи, может Вы мне поможете.


*На данный момент симптомы такие: бегают "мурашки" по задней стороне мошонки и нижней части ягодиц,  прострелы в заднюю часть голени, мошонки и  ягодиц и верхнюю часть голени, вплоть до кончиков пальцев. Постоянно болит нога в районе таза, прям чувствуется жжение.*


*Если надо будет заключения- выложу, но там много текста.*

*Последнее могу написать- *

*КТ тазобедренных суставов:  проявления отдельных очагов остеосклероза правой бедренной кости, начальные проявления остеоартроза.*

Если что еще нужно- готов выложить.


----------



## La murr (31 Май 2016)

*djsasha*, Александр, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## djsasha (31 Май 2016)

Есть еще заключения мрт всех отделов позвоночника, если надо- выложу.


----------



## AIR (31 Май 2016)

Учитывая то, что имеется весьма заметный кифоз и сколиоз, можно предположить и наличие мышечно-тонической асимметрии на грудо-пояснично-крестцовом уровне,  а также в мышцах таза... Нужно мануально смотреть все эти регионы и по ходу ноги до голеностопа. ... По результатам выявленного работать... Мануально. .


----------



## djsasha (31 Май 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Учитывая то, что имеется весьма заметный кифоз и сколиоз, можно предположить и наличие мышечно-тонической асимметрии на грудо-пояснично-крестцовом уровне,  а также в мышцах таза... Нужно мануально смотреть все эти регионы и по ходу ноги до голеностопа. ... По результатам выявленного работать... Мануально. .


Спасибо. А остеосклероз не может давать такие симптомы?


----------



## Василий Чайка (31 Май 2016)

djsasha написал(а):


> Спасибо. А остеосклероз не может давать такие симптомы?


Это комбинированная проблема - позвоночник+тазобедренный сустав. Поэтому нужно устранить травмирующие элементы+снять асептическое воспаление и тогда укреплять мышцы с помощью простых упражнений.


----------



## djsasha (31 Май 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Это комбинированная проблема - позвоночник+тазобедренный сустав. Поэтому нужно устранить травмирующие элементы+снять асептическое воспаление и тогда укреплять мышцы с помощью простых упражнений.


С помощью чего? Мануаьной терапии? Доетора говорят, что у меня грыжи Шморля, при них никаких мануальшиков. Сам уже не знаю, что делать. Медикаментозно- это точно не помогает. Хочу просто добиться обозначении причины, желание огромное к этому, а вот спецов в нашем городе ооочень мало.

А чем снять воспаление? Я уже гормоны колол, не помогают. Правда был один всего лиш укол, но он мне на почки дает немного.

Хочу еще заметить одну особенность- когда нагибаюсь вперед, штаны касаются верхней части ягодиц в этот момент резкий прострел в мошонку, да и просто прикоснуться иногда больно. Еще при метеоризме тоже чуствую прострел в мошонку- когда уже идет процесс выхода газов-прострел. Уже начинаеться тяжелле дефекация- при сидении стреляет и пульсация в районе поясницы. Что это? Помогите,  я еще неженат, хочуизавести семью)).

Да еще заметил-тазовый сустав подпух немного, от него иррадация тоже в голень, на задней стороны голени виден бугорок мышщ, как будто мышци опухли.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Май 2016)

Любой грамотный врач знает, что грыжи Шморля совершенно безвредны, никакой клиники не дают и не являются противопоказанием к мануальной терапии.  
Так что начинайте выполнять рекомендации докторов Рудковского и Чайки.


----------



## djsasha (31 Май 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Любой грамотный врач знает, что грыжи Шморля совершенно безвредны, никакой клиники не дают и не являются противопоказанием к мануальной терапии.
> Так что начинайте выполнять рекомендации докторов Рудковского и Чайки.


А что именно? Что к мануальшику надо идти я понял, но может есть альтернативные методы- мануальщика толкогого очень тяжело найти, любой тут сразу сделает инвалидом тебя. Может есть люди, у кого похожие симптомы??? Откликнитесь.


----------



## La murr (31 Май 2016)

djsasha написал(а):


> Что к мануальшику надо идти я понял, но может есть альтернативные методы- мануальщика толкогого очень тяжело найти, любой тут сразу сделает инвалидом тебя.


*djsasha*, Александр, территориально Вы находитесь рядом с врачами форума докторами Воротынцевым, Зинчуком, Чайкой.
Хорошо бы попасть на очный приём и определиться с направлением лечения в Вашем конкретном случае.
Люди с похожими симптомами навряд ли будут Вам полезны...


----------



## djsasha (31 Май 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *djsasha*, Александр, территориально Вы находитесь рядом с врачами форума докторами Воротынцевым, Зинчуком, Чайкой.
> Хорошо бы попасть на очный приём и определиться с направлением лечения в Вашем конкретном случае.
> Люди с похожими симптомами навряд ли будут Вам полезны...


А форум тогда для чего?


----------



## La murr (31 Май 2016)

djsasha написал(а):


> А форум тогда для чего?





AIR написал(а):


> Нужно мануально смотреть все эти регионы и по ходу ноги до голеностопа. ... По результатам выявленного работать... Мануально. .


Думайте сами, решайте сами.


----------



## djsasha (1 Июн 2016)

Еще заметил- в районе копчика, точнее там где расходятся ягодицы, есть какое-то покалывание, как будто там что-то колит. И еще: симптоматика  усилиаается, когда приму душ. Что же это? Какие-то страннве симптомы, уже не знаю, к какому врачу ходить. Я уже их оббегал- а толку ноль. На данный момент чувствую боль в этой части ягодиц, иногда как бы схватывает поясница с правой стороны, прострелы, болит нога, вчера еле дошел до поликлиники. Начала болеть шея, я сплю на полужестком матрасе. Может в этом дело?
Направьте, что хотя бы делать? Невролог хочет выписать антидепресанты, но помогут ли они в моем случае? Прошу помощи.


----------



## djsasha (2 Июн 2016)

Сдал анализ мочи- все нормально. Врачи, помогите, плиз.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2016)

djsasha написал(а):


> ...мануальщика толкогого очень тяжело найти, любой тут сразу сделает инвалидом тебя. ....


Так тут на форуме-то, все мануальные терапевты и нейрохирурги. Инвалидов плодят по все стране. К нам-то, зачем? Мы другим не лечим.


----------



## Галина Каримова (3 Июн 2016)

djsasha Добрый день, если есть возможность, просмотрите мою тему-
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25586/.
На Вас надежда. Благодарю.

Здравствуйте, Александр



djsasha написал(а):


> При проверке на седалищный нерв ничего не обнаруживается: при поднятии нет боли, поясницу не тянет, это подтвердил невролог- он уже все, что мог делал- крутил, вертел, боли как таковой нет при движении.



Вам необходимо сделать ЭМНГ нижних конечностей - только она может достоверно показать состояние седалищного нерва. Кроме этого, я рекомендую Вам сделать УЗИ пояснично-крестцового отдела и мышц таза

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Viktoria0502 (3 Июн 2016)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> УЗИ пояснично-крестцового отдела и мышц таза


 *Галина Каримова*, а что показывает Узи поясн крестцового отд и мышц таза?Объясните,пожалуйста.


----------



## djsasha (4 Июн 2016)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> djsasha Добрый день, если есть возможность, просмотрите мою тему-
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25586/.
> На Вас надежда. Благодарю.
> 
> ...


Спасибо за отзыв. Будем делать.


----------

